# Christmas Reefs



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got some time off between now and the New Year andI want to go over to the RFRA and build and deploy some reefs. Only problem is I'm boatless so I'm looking for somebody that can cart them out on their boat and assist in deploying them. Not sure what the protocol is on that but if it's sharing expenses ,etc. I'm good for it. 

I'm pretty much a klutz mechanically and have never welded, but Paul assured me that it was so easy even a one eyed left handed Episcopalian could do it. If anyone has a boat that they would use to deploy them and/or meeting me down there one or two days before the New Year to build them, please let me know (post, pm, email, phone - whatever works for you).

850-207-2151


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Do yall need some help making them? I would love to do something like that again. I welded out at west florida hs and think this would make a interesting project.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

What size are you making? We might could get them on my boat or a barge that Mr Mom has, if that is available. I also know that Paul was working on a barge especially designed for deployments. You might want to touch base with him.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Pierce - I hooked up with someone and we're going to try to get over to the RFRA house one day next week (depending on his availability).Not sure that we'll need any help since I've never done it before but you are welcome to come on over. It'll probably be in the middle or late next week. I'll drop you a pm when I know the day.

DK - Thanks, We're going to make one for a 25' boat (whatever size will fit on his rear deck and that two guys can handle). I'll check with Paul about the barge when we get over there next week. I'm up for making as many as we can make within the day or so that I plan to be over there as long as we've got some way to deploy them. Not sure how fast I'll be since I'm a green horn at it and all.


----------



## PensacolaReefBuilders.com (Dec 15, 2007)

The barge is here. It probably wont be ready to start deploying until sometime in January.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

There is room to store your reefs at Pattis if you want to build them and then move them there until the barge goes out in January. We expect a trip to be ready to go around the second week if the current maintenance schedule holds up. 

Thanks. 

Robert Beasley


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Pierce, 

I'm meeting BigFishKB down at the RFRA house in the morning (Friday) if your interested.<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'153\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'153\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'153\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'153\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'153\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'153\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');"></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

